# Grooming Miniature Schnauzers



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

My Mom has a pair of mini-schnauzers. They've been groomed almost exclusively by a professional for their whole lives. However, because it costs so much each time they go in, they aren't being groomed often and Mom's having a difficult time maintaining them in between. I've been trying to help her figure out ways to keep them groomed between groomings, but I've never had such a high maintenance dog myself, so my experience is pretty limited.

Does anyone here have experience with grooming this breed or other really wiry tangly dogs? They don't get brushed nearly enough, partly because their fur is just so difficult to get a brush through. She had tried using a leave-in detangling solution with them, but found that what she thought was a good-quality, natural product was causing her allergy problems (everyone in our family is chemical-sensitive and highly allergic to perfumes). I'm hoping to find a product that's unscented and has only simple, fairly natural ingredients. Anything that's "natural" with essential oils tends to cause problems too.

I'd also appreciate tips on the best tools to use for their coat-type and any other suggestions.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Schnauzer/Poodle hair can be as challenging IMO. I use a pin brush on mine every day or two or they turn into knotted up messes of mats. I do not use conditioners as it seems to make it softer and mat worse on mine. I don't know about purebred Schnauzers though.

Maybe GRACO will come by with a proper answer?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There is no magic potion spray that replaces proper brushing and combing. If they are in schnauzer trims, then the legs and belly and beard need to be thoroughtly brushed with a slicker, then combed with a metal greyhound come, at least 3 times a week, removing all knots and tangles all the way down to the skin. I would suggest that if she is having too much trouble keeping them up, to just keep the entire body and legs short, and do a schnauzer face. Then all whe will have to do is keep the beard brushed and combed out. They could go as long as 10-12 weeks if cut short with a 7F blade between groomings. Stretching it farther than that is too long IMO. Using a brushout spray can make it easier to get a brush and comb thru the coats, however, it does not and will not prevent matting, or make it so you can wait longer between brushing and combing sessions. Have your mom ask the groomer when she takes them in next to show her how to properly brush and comb them. Groomers love to teach owners how to maintain coats between groomings, as it makes for less stress on everyone when coats are matt free.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I wasn't expecting anything to replace brushing, just hoping to find something to make it easier without flaring up allergies. Can you recommend a brushout spray that is free of perfume? I think the reason she puts it off is because it's so difficult. She says she's taking them in once every 3 months (which I think is too long especially since she's not maintaining them very well in between). This is one of those situations where my stepdad let his son pick the dogs and they are "his dogs" and Mom has to follow all the rules laid out by stepdad who knows nothing about dogs and all the care ends up falling to her from day one (but she's not allowed to make decisions about anything). I was just hoping to find ways to make it easier for her. To be perfectly honest, they look gross and I don't like touching them because the wiry fur combined with the tangles and stains in their fur gives me the heeby jeebies. If they were MY DOGS, I'd buy all the necessary tools and learn to groom them myself so I could keep them well-maintained all the time. I guess I'm looking for a solution somewhere in between for Mom. 

I will suggest the short cut all over to her. It's not like they're show dogs or anything. They're pets and they'd probably get a lot more love if they weren't so gross all the time


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are tons and tons of brushout sprays out there. Not a single one I am aware of that does not have a scent of some sort, whether it's "scented" or not. I suggest using Show Sheen (found in horse tack shops) but it does have silicone in it, and has a slight scent to it. She may have to just dry brush, or mist very lightly with water. If brushing them 3-4 times a week, it is definitely do-able without a spray. And no spray will make matts comb out. A matt is a matt, and has to be shaved off. Tangles however, will brush out. I think a short all over cut is going to work best, especially if they are only going in every 3 months. Bathing at home will help with the stinky yuckies too, but they must be brushed out well after dry, or they will matt worse.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm with graco, if she doesn't want to brush a few times a week, short is best. And if she's having trouble getting a brush through them, I'd be willing to bet they are already too matted to be saved. However, I've found that Ice on Ice by Chris Christensen is awesome stuff for a detangling/moisturizing spray; it's unscented, really helps with tangles, cuts brushing time, AND it has sunscreen in it, which is important for my black mini poodle. Even my moms scent sensitive Lhasa can handle it, (anything spray on that has a scent turns him into a scratching maniac!) as well as my mom, who is as sensitive as her dog, lol! It's pricey, but worth it. And the spray nozzle on it distributes a very fine mist, so you only use a little at a time, which helps.


----------

